# How much do you pay your pastor/preacher..



## Arrow3 (Jan 28, 2007)

...For a wedding ceremony??


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 28, 2007)

$3000


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 28, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> $3000



Can I borrow some money??


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 28, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Can I borrow some money??



   

Seriously, I don't remember what I gave the first one. The second one, about $100. I was tight back then.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 28, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> Seriously, I don't remember what I gave the first one. The second one, about $100. I was tight back then.



You still squeak when you walk...  Unless it comes to beagles...


----------



## leroy (Jan 28, 2007)

nothing at our Church if you are a member


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Jan 28, 2007)

leroy said:


> nothing at our Church if you are a member



Oh, we don't have to pay my preacher; we just obviously want to give him a "gift" for performing the ceremony for us. I've been a member of that church my entire life; my preacher is like a second father to me. My mother and I want to give him $200 because we think so much of him, but Brandon's mother (who is paying him) was only planning on doing $100-150. We've heard of other people giving their preachers that they're close to at least $150-200.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 28, 2007)

We gave $150 back in '89.

Given inflation, you do the math.


----------



## tgriffin (Jan 28, 2007)

*pastors salary*

Its the same for a wedding or funeral since they are the same thing. $300.00.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 28, 2007)

tgriffin said:


> Its the same for a wedding or funeral since they are the same thing. $300.00.



I learn something new every day , since i've had the wedding all i got left is the funeral


----------



## tgriffin (Jan 28, 2007)

*pastors salary*

threejays, your funeral was the same day as your wedding . You might not think so right now but wait until you've been married to the same woman for 31+ years .


----------



## SBG (Jan 28, 2007)

I believe a gift of $150 is appropriate.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2007)

*How much*

Based on some of this I bet my pastor looked something like this going home


----------



## Darcy (Jan 28, 2007)

Arrow3's Girl said:


> Oh, we don't have to pay my preacher; we just obviously want to give him a "gift" for performing the ceremony for us. I've been a member of that church my entire life; my preacher is like a second father to me. My mother and I want to give him $200 because we think so much of him, but Brandon's mother (who is paying him) was only planning on doing $100-150. We've heard of other people giving their preachers that they're close to at least $150-200.




I'd say it is sort of up to Brandon's parents because they are the ones paying, and if they felt $100-150 was enough, but your family wanted to do a bit more, your parents could present him with a thoughtful gift of appreciation for all he has done for you over the years...that way you don't risk insulting Brandon's mother by giving him more $ or something like that...?


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 28, 2007)

*$50.00*

In 1991. He always just put it in the plate on the following Sunday anyhow. Oh and a free wild game rehearsal dinner the night before.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 28, 2007)

It's customary for the groom to pay the pastor, and different pastors have different feelings toward any type of honorarium being given.  I never expect anything, but am always appreciative of an gift that's given as a gesture of thanks for being a part of such an important time in the life of bride, groom and families involved.   When I was a student pastor, $50 for doing a wedding meant a special night out for the Mrs. and me that we could not have afforded on a student's salary...


----------



## sparkyflint (Jan 28, 2007)

300 big ones, and it is customary for the groom to do it. 

At least you just have to rent the tux, and not buy a dress that you'll only wear once.


----------



## teethdoc (Jan 30, 2007)

HuntinTom said:


> It's customary for the groom to pay the pastor, and different pastors have different feelings toward any type of honorarium being given.  I never expect anything, but am always appreciative of an gift that's given as a gesture of thanks for being a part of such an important time in the life of bride, groom and families involved.   When I was a student pastor, $50 for doing a wedding meant a special night out for the Mrs. and me that we could not have afforded on a student's salary...


I guess you felt robbed after my wedding, or did you pay yourself?


----------



## SBG (Jan 30, 2007)

teethdoc said:


> I guess you felt robbed after my wedding, or did you pay yourself?


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 30, 2007)

teethdoc said:


> I guess you felt robbed after my wedding, or did you pay yourself?



Nope - Those grand kids are a lifetime of payment far beyone anything I deserve


----------



## J Pritchard III (Jan 30, 2007)

Our pastor told us when he married us that he always tells people..."Well, What is she worth to ya?"


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 31, 2007)

Arrow 3 and your girl, I gave $100 in 95. Our preacher like yours does not charge, but tips are honorable. I offered him $1000 last week to tear up the marriage certificate and say he never performed the ceremony.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 31, 2007)

I gave mine a $100 gift and told him if we were still married 25 years later, I would double his pay.  Unfortunately, he passed away last year, but I only have 2 1/2 years to go to make 25.


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 4, 2007)

We gave our pastor $150 and he tried his heart out not to take it...but he finally gave it, I think the $100-150 is a good amount.


----------



## jcarter (Feb 5, 2007)

about the same as id pay the guy that throws the switch on old sparky.


----------



## HuntDawg (Feb 7, 2007)

As much as we would like to believe that the preacher loves doing weddings.  We should also realize that a preacher usually does these events on his off day.  I am sure I will here from people that they never have an off day, but they should.  Imagine the requests that a preacher receives for weddings in a large church, usually on Saturdays.  He could literally have every Saturday of the year filled.  I consider his presence a service, and he should be paid for this service.  Think of the time that he could be spending with his wife and children, before you offer your gift.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Feb 7, 2007)

I gave ours $150 back in 2000.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 7, 2007)

HuntDawg said:


> As much as we would like to believe that the preacher loves doing weddings.  We should also realize that a preacher usually does these events on his off day.  I am sure I will here from people that they never have an off day, but they should.  Imagine the requests that a preacher receives for weddings in a large church, usually on Saturdays.  He could literally have every Saturday of the year filled.  I consider his presence a service, and he should be paid for this service.  Think of the time that he could be spending with his wife and children, before you offer your gift.



His wife and children will be there....


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 7, 2007)

Give from you heart.....You are only suppose to be married once.


----------



## HuntDawg (Feb 8, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> His wife and children will be there....



Man, that is the way I would want to spend quality time with my kids, "on the clock".  I am sure his kids are having a great time with dad drinking punch every Saturday, while everyone tries to get their two cents worth with the preacher.  

This is one area where I do not believe people understand just how much time a full-time preacher spends away from his family.  Preachers are people too.  While most feel called to the duty, they do get burned out and deserve quality family time.  Time doing weddings should be paid at a very high premium.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 8, 2007)

HuntDawg said:


> Man, that is the way I would want to spend quality time with my kids, "on the clock".  I am sure his kids are having a great time with dad drinking punch every Saturday, while everyone tries to get their two cents worth with the preacher.
> 
> This is one area where I do not believe people understand just how much time a full-time preacher spends away from his family.  Preachers are people too.  While most feel called to the duty, they do get burned out and deserve quality family time.  Time doing weddings should be paid at a very high premium.





My statement was made in a joke...

To be truthful, almost  the whole family is in the wedding...The preachers daughter is one of Jessica's bridesmades...His son is singing and his wife is playing the piano....   So its just a little bit more then being "on the clock"


----------



## HuntDawg (Feb 9, 2007)

I understand.  Did not realize his family was in the wedding.


----------



## Smokey (Feb 14, 2007)

In 1984 I gave the preacher $50.  When the service was over I asked the preacher how much I owed him and he said "how much is she worth to you"?  $50 and a 1971 Chevelle was all I had to my name.  That was the best investment I have ever made.


----------



## jmharris23 (Feb 15, 2007)

I've been given as much as $300, but $100 -$150 is the typical amount. The best gift I was ever given was a guy gave me a lab! Best dog I have ever owned!


----------



## alvishere (Feb 22, 2007)

All this is very interesting,
  but I was wondering, that is what you paid the pastor...
Did you have to pay for the Church?   How much?


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Feb 22, 2007)

alvishere said:


> All this is very interesting,
> but I was wondering, that is what you paid the pastor...
> Did you have to pay for the Church?   How much?



We don't have to pay for the church. I'm a member, born and raised, but I don't know if people from outside the church that want to get married there have to pay or not. I think that's a rare occurrence, because typically anyone that gets married in our church is a member. We don't have to pay to use the fellowship building for the reception either. Although, it's still fairly new, and my mother, along with the rest of my family, has been making regular payments to the fund to pay for the building, as has the rest of the congregation. So I guess we are paying for it, in one way or another!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Feb 23, 2007)

go with what you feel.  if you feel the need to offer money then go ahead.  if you dont then donet.  branchminnow married me and my wife and he wouldnt accept any payment.  cousre he is like my brother so it was pretty much a family thing, but I have never seen him take money for doing it.  some people will accept it and some wont,  i say follow your heart.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 8, 2010)

$50.00 back in 1983


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 8, 2010)

I gave mine a daughter-in-law.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 8, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> I gave mine a daughter-in-law.


----------



## auctioner (Jan 8, 2010)

THREEJAYS said:


> I learn something new every day , since i've had the wedding all i got left is the funeral



The first 3 I payed a hundred bucks the last one I payed 250 maybe he did a better job and it will last longer

The last funeral was my Dads and that old Baptist preacher should have paid me


----------



## pileit (Jan 8, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> I gave mine a daughter-in-law.




Were you ever offered a refund?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 8, 2010)

auctioner said:


> The first 3 I payed a hundred bucks the last one I payed 250 maybe he did a better job and it will last longer
> 
> The last funeral was my Dads and that old Baptist preacher should have paid me



Ha Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 8, 2010)

Wedding Ceremony:  Member's of flock I'm in, I'd prefer no pay at all.
Wedding Ceremony:  For a stranger:  $10,000.00

When people offer the gift, they are very stubborn to accept it back.

But, for everyone other than myself, I believe a person deserves to receive payment of some sort.  Most preachers don't have a lot of extra money laying around.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Usually I charge $00 But I always get the biggest piece of Cake ,LOL


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 8, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Usually I charge $00 But I always get the biggest piece of Cake ,LOL



I like to get to the front of the line for food at the reception.


----------

